# apache start/stop problems

## thecooptoo

```
grenada htdocs # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.254 for ServerName                [ ok ]

grenada htdocs # ps -A |grep apache

 3080 ?        00:00:00 apache2

grenada htdocs # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * Stopping apache2 ...

apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.254 for ServerName

httpd (no pid file) not running                                                                                          [ ok ]

grenada htdocs # ps -A |grep apache

 3080 ?        00:00:00 apache2

grenada htdocs # /etc/init.d/apache2 zap

 * Manually resetting apache2 to stopped state.

grenada htdocs # ps -A |grep apache

 3080 ?        00:00:00 apache2

grenada htdocs #                             

```

So i dont understand this

----------

## msalerno

In your apache config file, what do you have set as the ServerName ?

grep ServerName /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

Is it in your /etc/hosts file?

----------

## thecooptoo

im actually trying to get virtual hosts setup  but its proving difficult 

heres httpd.conf

```

grenada vhosts.d # grep ^[A-Za-z0-9\ \<] /etc/apache2/httpd.conf |grep -v '#'

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

<IfModule !perchild.c>

</IfModule>

PidFile "/var/run/apache2.pid"

Timeout 300

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 15

<IfModule prefork.c>

    StartServers         5

    MinSpareServers      5

    MaxSpareServers     10

    MaxClients         150

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<IfModule worker.c>

    StartServers         2

    MaxClients         150

    MinSpareThreads     25

    MaxSpareThreads     75

    ThreadsPerChild     25

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<IfModule perchild.c>

    NumServers           5

    StartThreads         5

    MinSpareThreads      5

    MaxSpareThreads     10

    MaxThreadsPerChild  20

    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<IfModule peruser.c>

    ServerLimit          256

    MaxClients           256

    MinSpareProcessors     2

    MaxProcessors         10

    MaxRequestsPerChild 1000

    ExpireTimeout       1800

    Multiplexer nobody nobody

    Processor apache apache

</IfModule>

<IfModule itk.c>

    StartServers           5

    MinSpareServers        2

    MaxSpareServers       10

    MaxClients           150

    MaxRequestsPerChild 1000

</IfModule>

Listen 80

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

LoadModule suexec_module                 modules/mod_suexec.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

    LoadModule userdir_module            modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

    LoadModule info_module               modules/mod_info.so

    LoadModule status_module             modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

    LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

    LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

    LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

    LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

User apache

Group apache

ServerAdmin root@localhost

ServerName localhost

Servername liveparrots.dyndns.org

DocumentRoot /var/www/liveparrots.dyndns.org/htdocs

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

Allow from all

</Directory>

 <Directory /var/www/liveparrots.dyndns.org/htdocs>

           Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

    </Directory>

UseCanonicalName Off

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

    <Directory /home/*/public_html>

        AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit Indexes

        Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

        <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

       </Limit>

       <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

            Order deny,allow

            Deny from all

       </LimitExcept>

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var

AccessFileName .htaccess

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</FilesMatch>

TypesConfig /etc/mime.types

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile /etc/apache2/magic

</IfModule>

HostnameLookups Off

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

CustomLog logs/access_log common

ServerTokens Prod

ServerSignature On

Alias /icons/ "/var/www/localhost/icons/"

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/icons/">

    Options Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

</IfModule>

AddLanguage ca .ca

AddLanguage cs .cz .cs

AddLanguage da .dk

AddLanguage de .de

AddLanguage el .el

AddLanguage en .en

AddLanguage eo .eo

AddLanguage es .es

AddLanguage et .et

AddLanguage fr .fr

AddLanguage he .he

AddLanguage hr .hr

AddLanguage it .it

AddLanguage ja .ja

AddLanguage ko .ko

AddLanguage ltz .ltz

AddLanguage nl .nl

AddLanguage nn .nn

AddLanguage no .no

AddLanguage pl .po

AddLanguage pt .pt

AddLanguage pt-BR .pt-br

AddLanguage ru .ru

AddLanguage sv .sv

AddLanguage zh-CN .zh-cn

AddLanguage zh-TW .zh-tw

LanguagePriority en ca cs da de el eo es et fr he hr it ja ko ltz nl nn no pl pt pt-BR ru sv zh-CN zh-TW

ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

AddCharset CP866       .cp866

AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb

AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

AddType application/x-compress .Z

AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

AddHandler type-map var

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "MS FrontPage" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[0123]" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^XML Spy" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^Dreamweaver-WebDAV-SCM1" redirect-carefully

<IfDefine INFO>

    ExtendedStatus On

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from localhost

    </Location>

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

    <Location /server-info>

       SetHandler server-info

       Order deny,allow

       Deny from all

       Allow from localhost

    </Location>

</IfDefine>

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

<Directory /var/www/liveparrots.dyndns.org/files>

Options +Indexes

</Directory>

```

and virtula hosts file 

```

grenada vhosts.d # grep ^[A-Za-z0-9\ \<] 00_default_vhost.conf  |grep -v '#'

NameVirtualHost *:80

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

<VirtualHost liveparrots.dyndns.org:80>

ServerName liveparrots.dyndns.org

DocumentRoot /var/www/liveparrots.dyndns.org/htdocs

   <Directory /var/www/liveparrots.dyndns.org/htdocs/files>

Options +Indexes

    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

ServerName fernavenue.homedns.org

 DocumentRoot /var/www/fernavenue.homedns.org/htdocs

    <Directory /var/www/fernavenue.homedns.org/htdocs>

    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

grenada vhosts.d #    
```

I get the above errors from starting and stopping apache   and it doesnt serve any pages ( not even the default) , even when I just try the IP address (82.39.147.38)

adn ive got this 

```

grenada vhosts.d # /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest

 * Checking Apache Configuration ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

grenada vhosts.d # /usr/sbin/apache2 -S

[Sun Sep 03 18:43:18 2006] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts

VirtualHost configuration:

Syntax OK

grenada vhosts.d #    
```

----------

## thecooptoo

so i removed  apache ( emerge -C ) and /etc/init.d/apache and re-emerged it and now get 

```

grenada www # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory                    [ ok ]

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

 * Starting apache2 ...

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.254 for ServerName                         [ ok ]

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

```

doing cd / and  stopping/startgin apache seems to work now

----------

## msalerno

So is this issue solved?

----------

## thecooptoo

not sure yet - vhosts still isnt working ( which is where i started)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> not sure yet - vhosts still isnt working ( which is where i started)

 

name-based or address-based virtual hosts?

----------

## thecooptoo

name-based 

Ive lost the will to live tonight so I'll have another go  tomorrow

----------

## .:chrome:.

you have to bind any single name to your IP via /etc/hosts or any other way

after this you have to make a file for every virtual host to put in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d

----------

## cpdsaorg

is there some sort of naming convention for the virtual host files in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d ??

I tried 00 for the default and then 01 and 02 for the 2 virtuals and I get nothing.

can someone please provide an working example listing of this directory and the content of the files? thanks.

nevermind. I got it now.

----------

